# OpenVZ Template Updates (Req 042stab102.9)



## Geek (Jan 8, 2015)

OpenVZ project announces an update to official precreated templates.


Changes
=======
* New templates (in beta -- please test):
** Ubuntu 14.10 x86 and x86_64
** Fedora 21 x86_64 only
** openSUSE 13.2 x86_64 only
*** NOTE new templates require kernel >= 042stab102.9*
* Added bsdutils to Debian 7 minimal (#3135)
* All existing templates are updated


Download
========
http://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated

Please use vztmpl-dl --update-all to update your local templates.
See man vztmpl-dl for more details.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Jan 9, 2015)

I generally just do yum update and win


----------



## serverian (Jan 9, 2015)

This kernel can't boot from LV. Don't reboot and d'oh.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 9, 2015)

Jasson.Pass said:


> I generally just do yum update and win


You're doing yum update for OpenVZ template updates? Care you share how you're doing this? I'm interested in how that works.


----------



## devonblzx (Jan 9, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> You're doing yum update for OpenVZ template updates? Care you share how you're doing this? I'm interested in how that works.


From the looks of it, he's a VPS user, not a host.   There is no way to do a yum update on templates (beyond entering a VPS, running a yum update, and repackaging it). 

John posted it above, the way to update templates is:

vztmpl-dl --update-all


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 9, 2015)

devonblzx said:


> From the looks of it, he's a VPS user, not a host.   There is no way to do a yum update on templates (beyond entering a VPS, running a yum update, and repackaging it).
> 
> John posted it above, the way to update templates is:
> 
> vztmpl-dl --update-all


I know the vztmpl-dl method. I thought @Jasson.Pass knew some magic that the rest of us didn't. I guess he didn't read the thread before replying.


----------

